# Lnb



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Can someone confirm for me that I can use any LNB to receive SKY transmissions here in southern Spain? Subject to an appropriate dish and digibox of course!


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

morlandg said:


> Can someone confirm for me that I can use any LNB to receive SKY transmissions here in southern Spain? Subject to an appropriate dish and digibox of course!


So long as it's universal 9.75-10.600 GHz then yes, providing it fits on your dish.

Steven


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Some perform better than others - a 0.2 noise ration should perform better than a 0.7.

The best universal single output LNB so far is the Invert Ultra Black - unbeliveable performance.
Invacoms (twin and quads) are best for prime focus dishes.


----------

